# Crass Delicious Beverage



## cait_p (Aug 19, 2005)

Does anyone know anything about this product? I've found a few of these bottles(we'll see how they clean up!), but I can't find any information. Even Google has let me down!  Thanks.

 Cait[]


----------



## tncgal (Aug 19, 2005)

Check the 3rd link from the top.  

 http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&q=Crass+bottle+Delicious+Beverage

 also try this ~ add an S to beverages

 and you could watch this auction ~ 

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6189181469&category=13915

 http://pages.abcantique.com/9459/PictPage/1922313896.html


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 21, 2005)

I have these 3 varieties...all are Coca-Cola Product bottles outta different VA Towns...







 Hiya TNCGAL...yer lookin' good a'sittin' there perched on yer limb...Giving good answers too...Glad ya decided to join the Forum...[]


----------



## cait_p (Aug 22, 2005)

Lookin' great! I've got one with paint, the other three are embossed only. The background looks like a check or crosshatch pattern...grrrr I wish I had my camera right now!! That would make this easier! Anyway, no mention of Coca-cola anywhere on them. Have a great day!!

 Cait


----------

